# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Muay thai Shoes?

## Twist

I tore the bottom of my feet doing muay thai and I need arch support... Idk what to do about this because when doing muay thai you are always on your toes. Any ideas of a shoe that could work (arch support)?

----------


## workhardgethuge

some guys wear the vibrams, some wear wrestling shoes, I could care less as long as they have shin guards over them.

----------


## Twist

ever worn wrestling shoes? I wanna know if I can put a shoe insert in there.

----------


## workhardgethuge

I'm not sure what you mean by a shoe insert? as in a Dr. Scholls gel one? I did wrestle in high school, and wore them, but never put anything in them

----------


## Twist

Yeah like some sort of arch support or one made by a doctor. WOndering if it would fit. All the shoes I have to order online and I can't try them on to find out.

----------


## workhardgethuge

I suggest ordering from Zappos.com, 365 day return policy and they pay shipping both ways...nothing to lose.

----------


## Twist

Looked there but I can't find ones that have good reviews and are cut below the ankle... I looked at some adidas taekwondo shoes and something by nike but they don't have them on zappos.

----------


## H2Okid

did u tear skid, or ligaments....? if skin tear, get some ankle wraps. they are a one piece that gives supports like an ace bandage. check out any mma gear website. fairtex, mma overload, etc...

----------


## dec11

> did u tear skid, or ligaments....? if skin tear, get some ankle wraps. they are a one piece that gives supports like an ace bandage. check out any mma gear website. fairtex, mma overload, etc...


ankle wraps cause my foot to 'stick' on the mats and as a result my big toe went under my foot and was broken. granted it had been weakened by a previous break 6wks before but if it hadnt of been for the ankle wrap stopping dead on the mat, i'd of been ok

----------


## BBrian

> ankle wraps cause my foot to 'stick' on the mats and as a result my big toe went under my foot and was broken. granted it had been weakened by a previous break 6wks before but if it hadnt of been for the ankle wrap stopping dead on the mat, i'd of been ok


As a stand-up martial artist who is a huge proponent of wearing some type of ankle/foot wrap, I'm confused...are you actually relying on your feet to be able to slide forward on the floor? If so you're going to end up with your callouses ripping open anyway, which will lead to the need for - you guessed it - some type of ankle wrap. My aim isn't to insult, however my guess is that if this is causing a hindrance for you, the problem isn't actually the wrap, it's the way in which you are planting your feet. Your body weight should not be dragging you forward when you plant down your feet so much that you end up with broken toes (though momentum will always be there to some degree). I can recall similar hiccups in my early years of training and fighting, but eventually proper form and muscle memory will delivered me from evil. I don't actively compete any longer, but I still train in karate, kickboxing and muai thai, and I can definitely say that I don't miss having to super-glue my callouses back together. On a brighter note, however, Nike makes some great one-piece ankle wraps made from a synthetic rubber called Stomatex. They are smooth enough to keep your feet from "sticking", though porous enough to keep you from pulling a James Brown split.

----------


## BBrian

> ankle wraps cause my foot to 'stick' on the mats and as a result my big toe went under my foot and was broken. granted it had been weakened by a previous break 6wks before but if it hadnt of been for the ankle wrap stopping dead on the mat, i'd of been ok


As a stand-up martial artist who is a huge proponent of wearing some type of ankle/foot wrap, I'm confused...are you actually relying on your feet to be able to slide forward on the floor? If so you're going to end up with your callouses ripping open anyway, which will lead to the need for - you guessed it - some type of ankle wrap. My aim isn't to insult, however my guess is that if this is causing a hindrance for you, the problem isn't actually the wrap, it's the way in which you are planting your feet. Your body weight should not be dragging you forward when you plant down your feet so much that you end up with broken toes (though momentum will always be there to some degree). I can recall similar hiccups in my early years of training and fighting, but eventually proper form and muscle memory will delivered me from evil. I don't actively compete any longer, but I still train in karate, kickboxing and muai thai, and I can definitely say that I don't miss having to super-glue my callouses back together. On a brighter note, however, Nike makes some great one-piece ankle wraps made from a synthetic rubber called Stomatex. They are smooth enough to keep your feet from "sticking", though porous enough to keep you from pulling a James Brown split.

----------


## txnhb

> As a stand-up martial artist who is a huge proponent of wearing some type of ankle/foot wrap, I'm confused...are you actually relying on your feet to be able to slide forward on the floor? If so you're going to end up with your callouses ripping open anyway, which will lead to the need for - you guessed it - some type of ankle wrap. My aim isn't to insult, however my guess is that if this is causing a hindrance for you, the problem isn't actually the wrap, it's the way in which you are planting your feet. Your body weight should not be dragging you forward when you plant down your feet so much that you end up with broken toes (though momentum will always be there to some degree). I can recall similar hiccups in my early years of training and fighting, but eventually proper form and muscle memory will delivered me from evil. I don't actively compete any longer, but I still train in karate, kickboxing and muai thai, and I can definitely say that I don't miss having to super-glue my callouses back together. On a brighter note, however, Nike makes some great one-piece ankle wraps made from a synthetic rubber called Stomatex. They are smooth enough to keep your feet from "sticking", though porous enough to keep you from pulling a James Brown split.


If your going to say you train Muay Thai at least know how to spell it.

----------


## BBrian

> If your going to say you train Muay Thai at least know how to spell it.


Actually, the Royal Thai General System of Transcription (the official system for rendering Thai language words in the Latin alphabet) spells it this way. Instead of making yourself look foolish, do some research before you criticize someone. But even if I did misspell it, that would be completely irrelevant to the time I've invested in the practice thereof, which has been several years. That was a very petty remark of you.

----------


## txnhb

> Actually, the Royal Thai General System of Transcription (the official system for rendering Thai language words in the Latin alphabet) spells it this way. Instead of making yourself look foolish, do some research before you criticize someone. But even if I did misspell it, that would be completely irrelevant to the time I've invested in the practice thereof, which has been several years. That was a very petty remark of you.


Well that's cool I guess you learn seething every day. I train Dutch style Muay Thai not traditional Thai Boxing.

----------


## JAB1

YEah go with wraps or tape your feet. I personally wouldnt like being teeped in the ribs by someone with shoes on. Some of our guys wear shoes for grappling but not for sparring/etc.

----------


## Someguy123

In all the training I've done, both in NA and in thailand, I have never seen or heard of anyone wearing any type of shoe for training Muay Thai. I also have no idea how you could get your toe under your foot?? As it's been said try tape or anklets.

----------


## Cafe

Most thai boxers dont wear shoes, you can try boxing or wrestling shoes. Asics seem to be the best

----------

